

Ask HN: Who is looking for jobs? (NYC edition) - joshwprinceton

A complement to the "Who is hiring?" thread: Anyone on HN looking for jobs? NYC edition. Post here with your skill set and what you are looking for and hopefully fellow HNers will help you out!<p>Fyi, GoodCrush is hiring (email josh@goodcrush.com)
======
carterac
Are you one of those rare people who has a deep passion for both technology
and art? Are you excited by the thought of revolutionizing the highly
inefficient art world and helping artists sell their works?

We are a NYC, pre-product, but seed-funded startup that has placed at least as
high as finalist in 3 business plan competitions. We are looking for extremely
passionate and intelligent (yet humble) people interested in being part of our
founding team.

Positions: Interaction/visual designers and front-end people with experience
in FB app development, LAMP, Zend Framework, JQuery. Contact me directly at
carter.cleveland@gmail.com and include links to something you've created.
Thanks!

------
jganetsk
Yodle is hiring: <http://www.yodle.com/careers>

We use Java, Spring, Hibernate... and Rhino

------
app
Vimeo is hiring: <http://vimeo.com/jobs>

